# How to get internet on Laptop computer



## Mom2matthew11503 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello,
We are thinking about getting a laptop computer, and were just wondering how we go about (if we do get one) how we can get internet on it, and make it "wireless" we aren't very computer savvy.....so any help would be appreciated!!!! If you need more information just let me know! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Make sure the laptop (notebook to others) has wireless capabilities and then you will need a wireless router. Note that this will not work on dial up accounts.


----------



## Mom2matthew11503 (Dec 2, 2006)

Couriant said:


> Make sure the laptop (notebook to others) has wireless capabilities and then you will need a wireless router. Note that this will not work on dial up accounts.


And where would I go about getting a router? And is it something that needs to be installed??? Thank you very much for your quick reply!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can buy a wireless router at any computer / electronics store like CompUSA, BestBuy, Circuit City. Even office supply stores like Staples, OfficeMax, and Office Depot usually carry them.

It doesn't need to be "installed" as other hardware components do, but you need to set up a network. Unfortunately it's not as easy as it should be, but most people manage to get it up and running. Read all the documentation that comes with the router. Pay special attention to the security section. You'll want to enable the best wireless security the router and wireless adapter support. If you buy a new laptop now and a new wireless router now, you'll have good options.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Agreed  Wireless seems to be a little pain these days.

Most of the time the documentation seems to be good for novices. Then you have us here at TSG to help you


----------

